

Awesome Berkeley Course: Intro to Starcraft (Game Theory) - nickpinkston
http://academicearth.org/lectures/introduction-starcraft

======
tommynazareth
Maybe I should have done something like this when I was in school, instead of
spending all of my time in Starcraft University.

